# Städteplan kommerziel verwendbar?



## christian_lotte (30. November 2005)

Guten Abend!

Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.
Ich suche einen Städtplan, mit dem ich Anfahrtsskizzen kreiren 
und kommerziel verwenden kann. Kann auch ruhig was kosten.

Könnt Ihr da mir weiterhelfen?
Grüße aus Bielefeld

Christian


----------



## akrite (1. Dezember 2005)

...es geht doch auch günstig, nimm einen Stadtplan , scanne den gewünschten Bereich ein ODER gehe zu stadtplandienst.de und kopiere Dir den gewünschten Breich raus. Jetzt kommt das eigentlich wichtige, entweder Du vektorisierst das ganze oder zeichnest es nach und zwar nur den relevanten Teil. Et voila, jetzt kannst Du gleich die Anfahrskizze mit hereinmalen und die nötigen Bemerkungen - und alles für lau, ohne einen Pfennig dazu zu zahlen.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Leola13 (1. Dezember 2005)

Hai,



			
				akrite hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...es geht doch auch günstig, nimm einen Stadtplan , scanne den gewünschten Bereich ein ODER gehe zu stadtplandienst.de und kopiere Dir den gewünschten Breich raus. .................... - und alles für lau, ohne einen Pfennig dazu zu zahlen.
> 
> Grüße
> Andreas



Was sicherlich nicht legal ist. ;-]  und auch im Ernstfall ganu schön teuer werden kann.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## akrite (1. Dezember 2005)

...deswegen habe ich ja den nachzeichnen-/vektorisieren-Schritt eingefügt, damit ist es dann legal ist, da hier das Endprodukt mit eigenen Mitteln entstanden ist. 

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## möp (1. Dezember 2005)

Moin

such mal nach Teleatlas 123Map - hab leider grad den Link nicht.

Da kannst du karten kaufen. Die sind dann im *.ai Format. Alle Straßen, Wege, ... sind in einzelnen Layern angelegt, so das du sie nach Bedarf ausblenden kannst. Also ich fande sie klasse.

mfg
möp


----------



## Herr Vorragend (12. Februar 2006)

akrite hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...deswegen habe ich ja den nachzeichnen-/vektorisieren-Schritt eingefügt, damit ist es dann legal ist, da hier das Endprodukt mit eigenen Mitteln entstanden ist.
> 
> Grüße
> Andreas



Nein, da liegst Du leider falsch. Die Urheberrechte bleiben immer beim ursprünglichen Eigentümer des Bildes, in diesem Fall beim Verleger des Stadtplans. Und gerade bei Stadtplänen ist es ein immenses Risiko. 

http://www.heise.de/tp/r4/artikel/16/16851/1.html
http://www.internetrecht-rostock.de/stadtplan-abmahnung.htm

Ich finde leider im Moment nicht den Link, an den ich ursprünglich gedacht hatte, da waren hunderte Beispiele, wie im einzelnen gegen Websitebetreiber und sogar gegen Personen, die einen kopierten Stadtplan nur auf Einladungskarten verwendet hatten, per kostenpflichtiger Abmahnung vorgegangen wurde.


----------



## helaukoenig (13. Februar 2006)

Das Vektorisieren oder Nachzeichnen ist keine eigenständige geistige/künstlerische Leistung, eben deswegen ändert sich am Urheber und Verwertungsrechten nichts. Aber eine kostenpflichtige Abmahnung ist auch kein Gerichtsbeschluß und gegen das Abmahnungsunwesen kann man sich auch zur Wehr setzen.


----------

